# Apple -> PC



## Amr0d (9. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem

Ich habe eine CD von unserem Grafiker bekommen auf der angeblich jpegs von diversen Produkten sind. Diese sind aber laut dem Grafiker mit Apple gemacht und nun kann ich Sie nicht öffnen. Was kann ich denn jetzt machen das ich mir die Bilder auch unter Windows in Photoshop angucken kann?? Ich habe es erst damit ausprobiert die Endung *.jpeg dranzuhängen hat aber nicht geklappt, ich kriege in Photoshop die Nachricht "...not right kind of Format".

Danke im vorraus


----------



## elfe (9. April 2003)

*Jpg`s*

Hallo Amr0d,
ich weiß ja nicht, welche Dateien Du da geliefert bekommen hast, bzw. wie die abgespeichert wurden oder gebrannt wurden.
Es kann aber keineswegs daran liegen, das sie am Mac erstellt wurden.
Jpg`s sind auf beiden Systemen voll kompatibel.
Solltest Dich also mal mit dem Grafiker in Verbindung setzen.
Viel Glück

elfe


----------



## Amr0d (9. April 2003)

Ich habe schon mit ihm telefoniert und er meinte es wären jpegs aber diese sogenannten "bilder" haben überhaupt kein dateiformat also habe ich einfach an eins die endung *jpeg drangehängt so habe ich es hier gelesen aber es klappt nicht und das bild lässt sich zwar öffnen ich bekomme aber einen fehler das es nicht geht weil es angeblich invalid oder so ist. Ich muss die bilder aber heute noch sehen der grafiker weiß aber auch keine möglichkeit hier weiß man aber immer ne lösung also bitte helft mir sonst macht mein chef mir die hölle heiß 

Das ist der Fehler den ich bekomme wenn ich versuche das jpg zu öffnen


----------



## elfe (9. April 2003)

*Jpg`s*

Scheint wohl daran zu liegen, welche Einstellungen beim Abspeichern der Bilder getroffen wurden.
Für den Fall, daß du noch andere Grafikprogramme hast, versuche die Bilder damit zu öffnen und sie neu abzuspeichern.
Bitte den Grafiker, die Bilder noch einmal anders für dich zu speichern.
Ihr solltet das zusammen versuchen.
Kann dazu leider nichts weiter sagen.

elfe


----------



## Amr0d (9. April 2003)

Jo werde ich machen danke trotzdem


----------



## caesar (9. April 2003)

möglichkeit 1: nicht *.jpeg sondern *.jpg
(man kann zwar beide varianten schreiben, aber vielleicht funkts)

möglichkeit zwei: dein grafiker hat vergessen, die cd hybrid zu brennen.

nun ja; nicht gerade konstruktiv, aber vielleicht liegts daran.

gruss
/caesar_


----------



## Christoph (9. April 2003)

Besorg dir Ultra Edit und öffne die *.jpg Datei darin.

Im Programm gibt es eine Funktion die da heißt: Convert MAC to PC

probier das mal


----------



## Mythos007 (9. April 2003)

häng doch hier mal ein bild als anhang dran - dann können wir
mal testen ob es bei uns funktioniert...


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (10. April 2003)

ich würd mal andere formate durchtesten, hatte das auch grad mit ner cd von der druckerei. *.eps und *.tif gaben einige treffer


----------



## Amr0d (14. April 2003)

Also das mit *.jpeg und *.jpg hatte ich schon aber das ganze hat sich schon aufgelöst ich habe nocheinmal mit dem designer gesprochen der hat mir die selbe cd ein zweitesmal gebrannt weil noch bilder fehlten und siehe da auf einmal funktionierte es fragt mich nich warum.


----------

